# New OGF hats are now available!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Check em out, and as always free shipping!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/ogfoutfitters/index.php?p=product&id=118&parent=0


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

You should make one in black it would look better then white just a suggestion oh and btw love the site


----------



## BassPro822 (Oct 3, 2010)

are these fitted hats I can find the info anywhere


----------



## Tincan (Mar 31, 2011)

They have an adjustable velcro strap in the rear and are 100% cotton twill.

Currently we have 14 left in stock.


----------



## Tincan (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/ogfoutfitters/index.php?p=catalog&parent=20&pg=1


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Fisherman123 said:


> You should make one in black it would look better then white just a suggestion oh and btw love the site


My thoughts exactly. Black would look great with silver or gold lettering. JMO


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Not trying to be rude but the hats look like a old SOHIO logo.Just sayin.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Wish they made the sun viser in camo. I can't find a camo sun viser any where.................Rich


----------



## Amuzme2 (Oct 8, 2009)

RichsFishin said:


> Wish they made the sun viser in camo. I can't find a camo sun viser any where.................Rich


Here ya go...http://www.basspro.com/Costa-Cotton-Visor/product/10209113/-1624249

They have DU camo Visors also in the Duck Hunting section


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

THANK YOU...............Rich


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I avoid buying anything in white. I have always bought something in white with good intentions but it usually doesn't take long to forget what I have on while I am fishing or working outside and it is ruined.

How about scarlet and grey? I really like the design


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

floater99 said:


> Not trying to be rude but the hats look like a old SOHIO logo.Just sayin.


Your right! :S


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

none in camo??


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats your sunday go to meetin hat!!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

If they were fitted id get one. I prob will get a Tshirt and decal though.
(And another vote for Black)


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Nothing wrong with that SOHIO emblem , I have an old jacket & shirt at home from 1979 !!!!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

i think realtree or mossy oak might be a better look.but white will be cool on that hot sunny summer day.i cant stand a blk hat in full hot sun it feels like my head is in a oven.but then agin i have no hair to protect my pate lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The link for the hats is not working for me. Also, I'd like to put another vote in for fitted OGF hats in some different colors. Not sure what you are limited to from your vendor, but it would be nice to have a couple of them. Fitted ones are more expensive, but I don't think you would have any trouble selling them.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

These haven't been available for over a year now, sorry.


----------

